# Updated my website



## One Coat Coverage (Oct 4, 2009)

Check out the youtube vid!

www.allurepainting.net


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Very nice, the video looks great and I like the way your photos display.:thumbsup:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

LOVE THE VIDEO !!!

Great music choice :thumbup:


----------



## mistcoat (Apr 21, 2007)

Nice site OCC and a brill YT vid. Nice pics on there of some nice work.
Looks a lovely clean site with nice colours too. :notworthy:

Nice music also - Allman Brothers Band.
Top Gear - an excellent TV car prog over here use this as their theme tune. :thumbup:

For your amusement ppl,,, check out Top Gears YT vid on the Ariel Atom.
I'll put another thread up so I don't mess up this post.

OCC:thumbsup:


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

looks good!


----------



## KLaw (May 8, 2009)

Nice video. Also, I like your web page color / scheme / layout. It is very soft and welcoming.


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

Very nice. The top fold colors and layout rock. Change that title tag for better SEO.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Looks good Mike. Cool video. :thumbsup:


----------

